# Moving to Murcia area next month



## Cat Mad (Oct 26, 2010)

lane:lane:

Hi everyone,
Im new to this forum. My Oh and I are moving to:
30890
Puerto Lumbreras
(Murcia)
on 24th Nov. I was just wondering if there is anyone on here that lives close by?

I am also keen to volunteer at a local animal welfare centre, hopefully for cats and horses/ donkeys as they are my passion!  Not at the same sanctury though!! Does anyone know where the nearest ones are? Any suggestions gratefully received. 

Also, are there any english quizzes or card games or meetings nearby that we could join in??
Thanks x x


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Cat Mad said:


> lane:lane:
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Im new to this forum. My Oh and I are moving to:
> ...


Hi there,
We too are moving to that exact post code near Puerto Lumbreras, perhaps we will be neighbours!Will send you a personal message.lane:


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there,
> We too are moving to that exact post code near Puerto Lumbreras, perhaps we will be neighbours!Will send you a personal message.lane:


Have tried to send you a PM but think you may not have had enough posts to receive PM's yet. x


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*transporting goods*

hi a bit of subject but i have just posted before reading your post about the possability of transporting some goods over if you have any space available and can help me i will pay some towards your fuel ?

thanks sam


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

itsshreck said:


> hi a bit of subject but i have just posted before reading your post about the possability of transporting some goods over if you have any space available and can help me i will pay some towards your fuel ?
> 
> thanks sam



Hi Sam we are having professional removals to move us and are up to the hilt sorry.
It is costing us soooooo much believe me! Sorry again.


----------



## Cat Mad (Oct 26, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there,
> We too are moving to that exact post code near Puerto Lumbreras, perhaps we will be neighbours!Will send you a personal message.lane:


Thats brilliant!!! that postcode doesn't cover a massive area so i'm sure we will be close! What a small world we live in 
When are you moving?
x x


----------



## Cat Mad (Oct 26, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi Sam we are having professional removals to move us and are up to the hilt sorry.
> It is costing us soooooo much believe me! Sorry again.


Sorry Sam, we are coming in a car with our stuff and 2 cats, so we dont have any room either. x x


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Cat Mad said:


> Thats brilliant!!! that postcode doesn't cover a massive area so i'm sure we will be close! What a small world we live in
> When are you moving?
> x x


First week in January,we are moving out of our home early December but will store our belongings so that we can stay with family for Christmas in the UK.
Are you anywhere near Venta La Petra? Would be great to chat before you leave the UK and meet up when were both over there in Spain.


----------

